# New Project, would appreciate input/help!



## Jax2 (Sep 13, 2008)

www.ourworldinphotos.com

Hi again everyone!

I would like to take a moment to discuss a new project I'm working on...

As this is a photography forum, I am sure all of you are aware of how much beauty there is in nature, whether natural beauty or man made. I am trying to showcase photos from around the world that display that beauty. 

A lot of other websites seem to focus on certain parts of the world, well, not mine. I want to get as many photographers, globally, as possible to help build our gallery. 

Our World In Photos aims to invite everyone, no matter what country they are from to share their photographs with the rest of the world. I want it to be an open, friendly, caring site filled with photographers who come together to create something wonderful and I could use your help.

I would like input on how I might attract the photographers to the website. How am I going to reach a photographer in Russia that can capture stunning images of the Russian steppes? How about the man or woman in China who just took a brilliant set of the great wall, or the person in Africa who got a fantastic shot of a sunset on the plains? These are questions I really don't have the answers to, so I'm turning to you guys with hopes that you can possibly answer some of them!

As the site is 100% free, and contains no advertising at all, I really don't have a budget to do any advertising for it. Word of mouth is my best friend in this case. I have posted to photography related newsgroups and have gotten a member or 2 from that method, but I am looking for something to try that will bring in hundreds of photographers.

Also, if you would like to contribute to the gallery, please feel free to do so. It doesn't matter where you are from, or where you took your photos, simply upload the photo to continent gallery that corresponds to where you took the picture. I.e., if you took a photo in London, you would upload it to the European continent gallery. 

We already have some fantastic photos on the site, so come and take a look around and consider joining us!

Best wishes as always,

Aaron


----------

